# Filetrip is a great site



## Elvarg (Jan 27, 2011)

I love filetrip!
http://filetrip.net


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 27, 2011)

i got the same Google blocks it i recommend not going


----------



## basher11 (Jan 27, 2011)

ignore it. there was a thread saying it's fixed.

you just need to wait for your browser to finish unflagging it.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jan 27, 2011)

I got that message too before.  You should ignore it. Why would filetrip be harmful?


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 27, 2011)

Tornadosurvives said:
			
		

> I got that message too before.  You should ignore it. Why would filetrip be harmful?



some downloads have viruses?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 27, 2011)

You didn't notice the other locked threads about this topic in this forum?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 27, 2011)

Further discussion of this problem can be found Here.


----------

